# Please help to ID this plant



## AquaticMagic (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi all, please help to ID this plant. Is it anubias narrow leaf? I got it from an lfs. Thank you


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey,
I don't think it's anubias narrow leaf (darn!!! ). It looks like a peace lily like they were talking about before, but I don't recognize. I just don't think it's an anubias species.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm not sure what that is, but it isn't an _Anubias_.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Almost looks like some sort of terrestrial vine...


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah...looks like a narrow leafed pothos...not sure if there is a narrow leafed one, but the stem and texture looks like a pothos.


----------

